# Amplificador con TDA2003. Dudas alimentacion y primer condesador.



## Limbo (Ago 14, 2009)

Buenas,

Estoy intentando montar el amplificadorcador de 12W con los TDA2003 pero tengo algunas dudas..

En el esquema aparece donde va masa(V-) pero no donde va V+, supongo que sera en la entrada "In" pero el primer condensador de electrolito su polo negativo esta orientado hacia "In", que supuestamente seria V+ y si explotan los condensadores de electrolito si los polarizas mal, no quiero arriesgarme a que explote.

¿Alguien que lo haya montado me podria ayudar?

Gracias y un saludo!


----------



## mendek (Ago 14, 2009)

no podrias subir alguna foto del esquema. seria mas facil ayudarte


----------



## Limbo (Ago 14, 2009)

Aqui esta el circuito. Es el mismo que aparece en el post original.


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 14, 2009)

la terminal 5 es la de fuente de alimentacion y la entrada es atraves del capacitor electrolitico, para dejar pasar solo la señal de audio, espero que te ayude este aporte.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola Limbo.

Creo que tenés un error en el concepto.
No hay fuente partida en ese amplificador: Únicamente tenés +V y tierra, -V no existe.

A In va la entrada de audio de cada canal y los condensadores que están en la entrada se ponen precisamente para que no entre continua. Podés usar unos electrolíticos no polarizados (de esa capacidad y poco voltaje no son caros) si te preocupa ese asunto de la polaridad ahí.

Otro detalle importante es que en la red de salida tenés un condensador de 100nf y una resistencia de 1kΩ. Eso está mal. La R es de 1Ω según el datasheet, y podés usar hasta de 10Ω sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 14, 2009)

Entonces "Ground" seria la tierra fisica, es decir, ¿el cuerpo metalico del amplificador?

No entiendo una cosa, ¿la señal de audio que entra por "In" no tiene polaridad?

Gracias a todos por la información.
Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 14, 2009)

limbo dijo:
			
		

> Entonces "Ground" seria la tierra fisica, es decir, ¿el cuerpo metalico del amplificador?


Sí señor...



			
				limbo dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo una cosa, ¿la señal de audio que entra por "In" no tiene polaridad?


La señal de entrada es alterna. Obviamente tiene polaridad, pero se invierte, como buena alterna que es.

Saudos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 15, 2009)

> No hay fuente partida en ese amplificador: Únicamente tenés +V y tierra, -V no existe.


Resumiendo, la señal de audio es alterna y el condensador en la entrada filtra para que solo deje pasar voltaje positivo, ¿es asi? ¿Y la tierra fisica esta para evitar ruidos?

Entonces, ¿este circuito se alimenta ya con la alimentacion del circuito que genera el audio?

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 15, 2009)

limbo dijo:
			
		

> Resumiendo, la señal de audio es alterna y el condensador en la entrada filtra para que solo deje pasar voltaje positivo, ¿es asi? ¿Y la tierra fisica esta para evitar ruidos?


Nop...
La señal de audio es alterna, hasta ahí vamos de acuerdo. Lo que hace ese condensador a la entrada es bloquear el paso de cualquier voltaje de continua que pudiera haber a la salida de la fuente de señal (para que no entre al amplificador) y bloquear la continua que hay en el pin de entrada del integrado.
¿Continua en la entrada? Claro como este bichito se alimenta con un voltaje simple, adentro lo que hace es dividirlo en dos y pone la mitad de ese voltaje a la entrada. _Groso modo_, por el condensador pasa la alterna (positiva o negativa) como si éste no existiera, y la continua no puede atravesarlo. Con esto, la señal entra al circuito y se suma a la continua que hay en el pin de entrada. Se amplifica todo y a la salida hay otro condensador que bloquea la continua y sólo dja pasar la alterna (sonido) hacia el parlante.

Es un poco más complejo, pero la idea es esa.




			
				limbo dijo:
			
		

> Entonces, ¿este circuito se alimenta ya con la alimentacion del circuito que genera el audio?


Ahí no te entendí. ¿Podés aclarar la pregunta, por favor?.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 15, 2009)

Lo que me refiero con la segunda pregunta es si este circuito no necesita pilas..se alimenta con la fuente del circuito que envie la señal de audio al amplificador, es decir, no es independiente, ¿no?Necesita de un aparato que genere el sonido y le de V.

Saludos.Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 16, 2009)

La fuente de señal (digamos un reproductor de MP3) tendrá su fuente de alimentación (pilas en este caso) y el amplificador tendrá la suya propia. Fijate en el datasheet del TDA qué voltaje necesita este y con eso lo alimentás.


Hay maneras de alimentar todo con una sola fuente, pero qué quieras hacer será posible o no.

Saludos y de nada.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 17, 2009)

Buenas Cacho,

Perdona pero igual no nos hemos entendido desde un principio. La duda que yo tenia desde el principio del tema es: Si el amplificador necesita ser alimentado independientementede la fuente de señal, ¿Como conecto el generador?, es decir, ¿donde iria la pila conectada en el esquema?

Es lo que no entendi porque en otra imagen que viene en el .rar del circuito aparece V+ y V-, lo unico es que no es un esquema si no un dibujo de la colocacion de los componentes y no acabo de sobreentender donde va la alimentacion conectada..

Aunque no nos hayamos entendido desde un principio tus explicaciones y la de los demas dan quieras o no conocimiento que necesito.

Gracias.
Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 17, 2009)

Ahora sí Limbo...

Poné el circuito entero o nunca nos vamos a terminar de entender.
Lo único que hay es un circuito con un TDA2003 estéreo y no sé ni puedo adivinar cómo es el resto del .rar del que hablás.
La alimentación del amplificador es con una fuente simple, del resto del circuito...


Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 20, 2009)

Esta es la otra imagen que viene en el .rar

Lo que no entiendo es donde va conectada la alimentacion 8-18VCC. En el esquema que puse mas arriba no aparece donde va conectado + y -, pero en cambio en el dibujo que te adjunto ahora si que aparece.. y eso me lia..

Un saludo!Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2009)

Ahí vamos bien...


Tenés marcado como "-" la tierra. Ahí van 0V.
Donde dice "+" va la alimentación propiamente dicha, que se hace según dice ahí con cualquier voltaje entre 8 y 18V de continua.
Eso está dos veces. Se conectan ambas.

En los dos pares de bornes donde dice "SP" van conectados los dos parlantes, y en cada par va igual.

Donde dice "Entrada Señal" va, obviamente, la señal a amplificar que se lleva hasta ahí a través de un cable mallado.


En el esquema que posteaste antes tenés lo mismo: Tierra, Voltaje de aliemntación (va al pin5) y la entrada de señal a través del capacitor (la malla del cable va a tierra).

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 21, 2009)

Ok. Muchas gracias cacho.

Lo que no me acaba de cuadrar es que si "tierra" es "-" y como me dijiste tierra va al cuerpo fisico (metal) del amplificador,el circuito no se cierra ¿no?. ¿La pila (o con lo que lo alimente) su polo negativo tendria que estar conectado a tierra tambien?

Lo siento por mi ignoracia jeje No puedo hacer nada excepto remediarla preguntado...

De verdad, gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2009)

Hola de nuevo Limbo.

En el esquema que te adjunto acá tenés una simplificación de un preamplificador y un amplificador (Esquema simplificado.jpg). Simplificado quiere decir que faltan un montón de cosas, no lo tomes más que como un concepto.

Ahí tenés dibujada una fuente (pila) para cada etapa y alrededor de todo un chasis conectado al "-" de las baterías: Esa es la *tierra* o *0V*. La corriente de cada pila circula de "*+*" a *tierra*, y _la tierra está en contacto con el chasis_.

_Se puede_ usar el chasis para hacer la conexión eléctrica, pero no es lo que se debe hacer. Como ves, está todo unido por un cable y el chasis después se une a este . El otro archivo (Esquema simplificado estrella.jpg) muestra la manera más correcta de hacer toda la conexión. Esto es, en estrella y todo a un solo punto (usualmente un tornillo donde se ancla todo).

Espero haberte aclarado las dudas. Cualquier cosa, preguntá de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Ago 21, 2009)

Parece mentira, con lo bien que te expliques y que todavia tenga dudas jaja

No consigo entender una cosa. Si "tierra" dijimos que era el chasis del amplificador,¿porque el chasis y la tierra son dos cosas distintas en el esquema que me muestras?

Gracias 
Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 22, 2009)

Ojo, leé bien:



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La corriente de cada pila circula de "*+*" a *tierra*, y _la tierra está en contacto con el chasis_...



_Tierra_ es el punto donde el potencial eléctrico es 0V. Es el punto de referencia desde donde se toman las mediciones y es arbitrario (se fija en donde sea conveniente). No es un concepto muy simple de digerir sin una base teórica más o menos buena. Quizá una analogía te lo aclare un poco: Para medir una montaña, te fijás a cuántos metros *sobre el nivel del mar* (msnm, punto de referencia) está la cima. Si tomara como punto de referencia la cima de un cerro de 1000m, todas las montañas tendrían 1000m menos de altura y hasta habría algunas con altura negativa.

_Chasis_ es la carcasa, la caja, el soporte físico donde se monta todo el circuito. Dejando de lado cuestiones eléctricas que explican el porqué conviene conectarlo a la _tierra del circuito_, pongámoslo con la analogía de las alturas.

Nada de andarnos con montañitas, que si la hacemos, la hacemos en grande: Imaginate el Everest. 
La cima de este menudo pedazo de piedra está a unos 8848 msnm.
Ahora imaginate que lo metés adentro de una caja (grandoooooooooota) y la cerrás, para que no le pegue el viento. Como estamos imaginando, podés levantar la caja 1000m por encima del piso.
Me lo imagino y me dan ganas de escuchar "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds", no sé por qué. 

¿Cuánto mide ahora el Everest?
Desde el piso, 8848m+1000m. Desde la base de la caja donde está apoyado, los mismos 8848m de siempre.

Entonces: 
¿La caja donde lo metimos es parte del Everest? No, definitivamente no.
Lo contiene y le sirve de apoyo, además de estar su base a la misma altura que la de la montaña, que consideramos 0m aunque esté levantada 1000m (esta es la nueva referencia).
Si hasta acá entendiste el ejemplo, vamos a lo que "no se ve".

- El Everest es tu circuito.
- Las alturas son los voltajes.
- 0msnm son 0V.
- La caja grandota es ahora el chasis.
- El viento aquel son las interferencias electromagnéticas.

Al hacer este paso, todo se explica más o menos solo, salvo esto último de las interferencias. Haciendo la analogía con el ejemplo anterior, cerrar la tapa de la caja del Everest (con esto ya no le pega el viento) equivale a conectar el chasis a tierra (masa, 0V... decile como quieras). No pidas los porqués: no son muy simples de explicar en estas palabras.

En definitiva, el chasis se conecta a tierra, no es la tierra en sí.
¿Ahora sí?


----------



## Limbo (Ago 23, 2009)

Buenas,

Impresionante. Buena respuesta. 

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo!


----------

